# When is the next Swap at Gary's in So Cal?



## Luckykat32 (Dec 18, 2011)

Do anybody of you So Cal guys know when Gary from Phar Cycles is gonna have another swap at his place?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll ask him...That would be a great way to start the new year off


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 30, 2011)

that was an awesome swap meet. just hope no one misplaces the headbage screws this time around!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 4, 2012)

THat was the best swap I've ever seen or been to by far for parts, but it definately didn't lack in complete bikes either. I'm going to start saving up now cuz I know I'll spend all my money there!

Let us know after you convince him, Mark!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 4, 2012)

I spoke to Gary and apparently Chip Foose is really getting into vintage bicycles. Gary said Chip would like to host a vintage bicycle swap at his new shop in conjunction with a grand opening coming up soon TBD. So with that said unfortunatley the containers which hold all the coveted NOS parts will not be there. I'm not sure on timing in regards to Gary hosting another swap at his location. However we can purchase parts from Gary by appointment if anyone is interested let me know and I can arrange meeting up at his work. I always enjoy going over there to pick up some smalls...


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 6, 2012)

Shot you a PM Mark...lets work out a trip!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 6, 2012)

To minimize Mark's efforts I should probably go along as well. I would hate to see you two get lost in those containers, lol.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 6, 2012)

Count me in too Marko...starting to sound a lot like a swap meet...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL I will give Gary a call. He is very flexible on weekdays but I will ask him if it would be possible to arrange a couple hours on a weekend. I'm sure a hand full of us will make it worth his time


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 10, 2012)

I spoke to Gary and he is going to make himself available on a weekend day for us this month. I'm going to call this a VIP pick. And use this term loosely. The reason I say this is #1 I have to provide a head count. #2 most of the parts are NOS so the prices reflect accordingly however the more you buy the prices improve and NOS is gonna cost ya. 

This is not a public swap meet so I need to provide a head count to Gary prior to us meeting him. With that said your collector friend Billy Bob can come but I need to know ahead of time. 

Please e-mail me to reserve a spot in the head count and I will provide the date and time.

Thanks!
Mark
markivpedalpusher@gmail.com

P.S. attached is the mini lot I purchased at the last swap


----------



## slick (Jan 10, 2012)

Please post up when the Chip Fose bike swap will happen? I'd love to go to this!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 19, 2012)

I confirmed the "VIP Mini Pick" is a go after review of the weather forecast (20% of rain). For those of you who sent me a pm or e-mail the day, time and location is confirmed. If you still need to know when, where and what time pm or e-mail me. Thanks

Mark


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 27, 2012)

*interested in swap meet*

I would also be interested in seeing something besides the Long beach swap meet. Always good to meet the local bike folk!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 27, 2012)

You are a few days late and a couple of bucks short, lol. Come out and ride with Cyclone coaster on the 1st Sunday of each month!


----------

